# No-overflow trickle filter



## ColdServings (Oct 8, 2007)

Been thinking about how to do a wet-dry trickle filter in a tank where one can't, for whatever reason, simply install an overflow. What I've come up with is a two-pump system. Pump one draws water from the tank and runs it down to the filter. Filter then drains into a sump. In the sump is a pump that is controlled by a level switch. Water level in the sump rises above a certain point and the pump turns on to take the water back to the tank. When it drops, the pump turns off. The level switch could be either float activated or a pair of low voltage contacts placed so that rising water would complete the circuit.

One of the major issues would be keeping it all electrically safe.

That's the basic concept. Detailed planning to follow.


----------



## HTN86 (Nov 2, 2007)

and what if the bottom pump fails?....game over for your house. You might want to try the diy pvc pipe overflow design. If you can fit a pump that will run a hose down to the filter then you'll be able to fit a pvc pipe. Why waste electricity when you can let gravity do it for you? Also, it'll be almost impossible to equalize the rate of both pumps. Think it over


----------



## ColdServings (Oct 8, 2007)

Good point on the bottom pump failure. That could be solved by making the top pump the switched one (turns on when the water level in the sump falls below a certain level).

As for not being able to exactly match the pumps, that's the reason for the switching. The switched pump should have more capacity than the unswitched pump. Then again, switching both pumps is also an option: pump 1 brings water down from the aquarium and switches on when sump level falls below one level. Pump 2 brings water up from the sump and turns on when water reaches a different (lower) level in the sump. In this case, the closer the two pumps are to the same capacity, the higher longer the system will stay in the middle region where both pumps are running.

I went through all that trouble because I couldn't find a simple I couldn't find a simple gravity-only overflow that would work without losing siphon that didn't involve drilling the tank (which I can't do). However, prompted by your message I did a further look. I'm still not sure what, in particular, you were referring to, but a description at this site would seem to work. I had thought of putting in a "trap" like under sinks but in the end that wouldn't work. However, putting a "trap" both inside and outside, so that the loop of water that goes over the end of the tank remains trapped, is one of those "duh" ideas that's so easy to miss.

So, nevermind.


----------



## HTN86 (Nov 2, 2007)

No, that's not the overflow I was talking about. Go here http://www.3reef.com/forums/i-made/nice-cheap-diy-overflow-29396.html
and here
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15733&page=7


----------



## ColdServings (Oct 8, 2007)

HTN86 said:


> No, that's not the overflow I was talking about. Go here http://www.3reef.com/forums/i-made/nice-cheap-diy-overflow-29396.html
> and here
> http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15733&page=7


Not two far from what I had in mind based on what I saw on the melevsreef site. However, I would have missed the extra vertical tube, open at the top, to prevent unwanted siphoning.

As I said, on the two motor system: nevermind.


----------

